# Emerald 360 air fryer



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Well darn! After listening to Robert 

 tx smoker
  and Bear 

 Bearcarver
 about how they like the 360 air fryer. I decided to jump on the bandwagon. Got one on the way. Can't wait to give it a try. I've been wanting to do a rotisserie chicken for quite some time.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2019)

Congradulations  Steve, hoping ones under the tree here.


----------



## xray (Dec 23, 2019)

Congrats. Hope you enjoy it and get many years of good use out of it.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 23, 2019)

What they ^^^^ said!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2019)

Awesome! Ive been looking at them online. Never seen one in person. How big of a chicken can you fit on the rotisserie?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

I got mine last week , after my small air fryer  died .  The recipe section says 4 lb . chicken .


----------



## krj (Dec 23, 2019)

Yea I've read on the rotisserie you don't want to go above a 4lb, but for no rotisserie you could fit a bird(turkey) up to I think 10lbs.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

From what I've read on their site it can do a 12 pound turkey.  And a 4-6 pound chicken on the rotisserie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2019)

You guys are gonna beat me to the Rotisserie.
I plan on trying that out after the Holidays. 
Only Rotisserie I ever used was my old "Show-Time" Rotiss'.
Congrats Steve---You'll love it !!
I got some Step by Steps in my Index, if you could use a Kick-start on How-to.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You guys are gonna beat me to the Rotisserie.
> I plan on trying that out after the Holidays.
> Only Rotisserie I ever used was my old "Show-Time" Rotiss'.
> Congrats Steve---You'll love it !!
> ...



Thanks Bear. I will check them out.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2019)

Steve did you get the standard size or the XL?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Steve did you get the standard size or the XL?



I got the standard size.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

I might try to spin some ribs today as a test . Just because .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I might try to spin some ribs today as a test . Just because .



Good enough reason to me!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

What ya think for temp ? Low ? 225  / 250 ? Have to see if I can get them to stay on first .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

I would say so. Around 230. You should be able to get them to stay on the rotisserie.


----------



## migraine (Dec 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Bear. I will check them out.


we have had a show time for 15 years.  I bought it in the middle of the night during a bout of insomnia.  DW was pissed at first.  Then, after a few birds, she gave me her blessing  ;~).   Favorites are boneless leg of lamb and 3-4lb chickens.    I do spatchcoack chickens on my traeger but DW prefers the the showtime chickens.  1.25-1.5 hrs for a chicken.  Nice thing about the showtime is I can cook the lamb outdoors to prevent the greasy smell from over whelming the house.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2019)

Way to go Steve!! You're gonna love that thing. It's fun to cook with and very versatile. You'll wanna look deep into the box to find the rotisserie though. I was about to throw the box away and realized there was supposed to be one, but it's buried really deep.

Cool for you my friend!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks Robert! I'm looking forward to give this gizmo a try. I hope you have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Robert! I'm looking forward to give this gizmo a try. I hope you have a Merry Christmas!



Thank you sir, you too.

On a different note, when I was in Wichita over the weekend we went to a specialty spice shop that I absolutely love!! Saw a few things that just screamed STEVE NEEDS THIS!! I picked up a few things and they went out in the mail this morning heading your way. USPS says it'll be there Friday. Be afraid...be very afraid my friend   

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Thank you sir, you too.
> 
> On a different note, when I was in Wichita over the weekend we went to a specialty spice shop that I absolutely love!! Saw a few things that just screamed STEVE NEEDS THIS!! I picked up a few things and they went out in the mail this morning heading your way. USPS says it'll be there Friday. Be afraid...be very afraid my friend
> 
> Robert



Oh boy....! You didn't have to do that. But I have a feeling I'm going to like this! Thanks again my friend!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2019)

I know I didn't have to but I kinda wanted to. Even Tracy was seeing stuff and saying "I bet Steve would like this also". It'll be some really fun stuff for you to play with, especially if you're looking to amp up the heat in some of your brines   

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

Lookin pretty good . LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2019)

migraine said:


> we have had a show time for 15 years.  I bought it in the middle of the night during a bout of insomnia.  DW was pissed at first.  Then, after a few birds, she gave me her blessing  ;~).   Favorites are boneless leg of lamb and 3-4lb chickens.    I do spatchcoack chickens on my traeger but DW prefers the the showtime chickens.  1.25-1.5 hrs for a chicken.  Nice thing about the showtime is I can cook the lamb outdoors to prevent the greasy smell from over whelming the house.




I loved my Showtime for years!
Then I noticed the cord started getting really hot, so I stopped using it.
I never got around to getting a bigger cord for it. Would you believe that used to be where I used to make my Best Prime Ribs, until I started my Method of Smoking them, about 30 Prime Ribs, and 8 years ago.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Thank you sir, you too.
> 
> On a different note, when I was in Wichita over the weekend we went to a specialty spice shop that I absolutely love!! Saw a few things that just screamed STEVE NEEDS THIS!! I picked up a few things and they went out in the mail this morning heading your way. USPS says it'll be there Friday. Be afraid...be very afraid my friend
> 
> Robert




You didn't happen to run into Wyatt while you were in Wichita??

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I got the standard size.




I got the Standard size too, because I don't trust my Kitchen circuit to handle anything bigger than 1500Watts.
Actually I wish I had about 4 separate circuits in my kitchen, so I could use more than one of my New Toys at once. Last night I used my Smokeless indoor grill, and Mrs Bear had to make the Taters Au Gratin in the big Oven, because all the outlets in the kitchen are on the same circuit, and that one is only a 15 Amp circuit.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I got the Standard size too, because I don't trust my Kitchen circuit to handle anything bigger than 1500Watts.
> Actually I wish I had about 4 separate circuits in my kitchen, so I could use more than one of my New Toys at once. Last night I used my Smokeless indoor grill, and Mrs Bear had to make the Taters Au Gratin in the big Oven, because all the outlets in the kitchen are on the same circuit, and that one is only a 15 Amp circuit.
> 
> Bear



I have five separate 20 amp outlets in my kitchen.  I know because I installed them. But, when we bought the house. I had the same problem. I couldn't use the coffee maker and toaster at the same time. I got the standard size because I felt this was enough for us.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I have five separate 20 amp outlets in my kitchen.  I know because I installed them. But, when we bought the house. I had the same problem. I couldn't use the coffee maker and toaster at the same time. I got the standard size because I felt this was enough for us.




LOL--It was worse, but I fixed it----
We didn't used to be able to vacuum the living room carpet, without first turning the Kitchen lights off. So I ran a separate 20 Amp circuit to the Living Room, specifically for the Vacuum.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL--It was worse, but I fixed it----
> We didn't used to be able to vacuum the living room carpet, without first turning the Kitchen lights off. So I ran a separate 20 Amp circuit to the Living Room, specifically for the Vacuum.
> 
> Bear



That wasn't good. I don't worry about the vacuum anymore. We have the Shark remote thing. It goes out looking for trouble. And comes back on its own.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2019)

Do most of you have a fan system to help suck out the smoke and heat that these devices put out?

Funny thing is that I've been thinking about getting one of these but have been torn between the standard and XL.  I have plenty of room for the length and depth but an additional 3+" in height is a mental concern indeed, mental I say......


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Do most of you have a fan system to help suck out the smoke and heat that these devices put out?


I could have used one today . Spun a half slab of ribs as a test . Got pretty smokey in the house .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Do most of you have a fan system to help suck out the smoke and heat that these devices put out?
> 
> Funny thing is that I've been thinking about getting one of these but have been torn between the standard and XL.  I have plenty of room for the length and depth but an additional 3+" in height is a mental concern indeed, mental I say......



I plan on using this next to the stove where the vent is. There is also a window close that can be opened if needed. I'm wondering if you use the drip try over the bottom elements if that should reduce the smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Do most of you have a fan system to help suck out the smoke and heat that these devices put out?
> 
> Funny thing is that I've been thinking about getting one of these but have been torn between the standard and XL.  I have plenty of room for the length and depth but an additional 3+" in height is a mental concern indeed, mental I say......




I haven't seen any Smoke from mine yet, but I haven't used the Rotisserie yet.
I don't even vent my Microhood, because I don't like to send my heat & AC to the outside.
I would however worry about any extra height, because these things really get hot on the Top, Sides, and Back. We even take our cord around a vase to keep it away from the back of this thing, to keep it from melting!!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I haven't seen any Smoke from mine yet, but I haven't used the Rotisserie yet.
> I don't even vent my Microhood, because I don't like to send my heat & AC to the outside.
> I would however worry about any extra height, because these things really get hot on the Top, Sides, and Back. We even take our cord around a vase to keep it away from the back of this thing, to keep it from melting!!!
> 
> Bear



Which is why I was wondering about the smoke. The picture Chopsaw posted shows the heating elements exposed. And can easily get drippings on them. In the manual I thought it stated to never use without the drip tray in place.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2019)

Yesterday, I was watching a you tube on the Emerald 360 and the person doing a chicken on the rotisserie was complaining about some smoke in the beginning..  Just something to consider.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

Interesting....










Same specs. The Power Airfryer cheaper. Hmmmm


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Which is why I was wondering about the smoke. The picture Chopsaw posted shows the heating elements exposed. And can easily get drippings on them. In the manual I thought it stated to never use without the drip tray in place.




You have to make sure you put the Baking Pan under anything that will Drip on the element or drop crumbs & pieces. The Drip tray actually goes below the Bottom heating element.

I often see drippings in the Baking pan "sizzling" & "Splattering" because the element is right under it, but I never noticed any smoke, so far.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You have to make sure you put the Baking Pan under anything that will Drip on the element or drop crumbs & pieces. The Drip tray actually goes below the Bottom heating element.
> 
> I often see drippings in the Baking pan "sizzling" & "Splattering" because the element is right under it, but I never noticed any smoke, so far.
> 
> Bear



Ah, I see. I thought it went over the elements. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Ah, I see. I thought it went over the elements. Thanks for setting me straight.




The Drip Tray goes under the element, but the Baking Pan goes above it if something might drip.
Also, you have to put the Pizza rack in first, so you can put the baking pan on it, because the baking pan won't reach the side support slots.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok, thanks Bear. Can't wait to give this bad boy a try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Yesterday, I was watching a you tube on the Emerald 360 and the person doing a chicken on the rotisserie was complaining about some smoke in the beginning..  Just something to consider.




Sometimes those YouTubes are done by somebody who doesn't know what they're doing.
Some even say "This is the first time I'm using this".

I watched a guy who took his Smokeless Indoor Grill outside, because he said it smokes too much to use inside. Then the next YouTube he made, he apologized, because he didn't have water in the little pan in the bottom the first time.  I have that Smokeless Grill, and you put water in that pan, so the smoke gets filtered through the water. Results--No Smoke!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2019)

The drip goes underneath as stated . I choose to leave the baking pan out to get the effect from all the heating elements , and it would not fit with the ribs . Guessing chicken is the same .
The instructions that come with it are not good . So use what you know . Using the baking pan as a drip tray works , if you can get it to fit .

If you want to use the roto , No room for the baking pan , or it's very close to the food and the lower element


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> The drip goes underneath as stated . I choose to leave the baking pan out to get the effect from all the heating elements , and it would not fit with the ribs . Guessing chicken is the same .
> The instructions that come with it are not good . So use what you know . Using the baking pan as a drip tray works , if you can get it to fit .
> 
> If you want to use the roto , No room for the baking pan , or it's very close to the food and the lower element




Thanks for the warning----I've yet to try the Rotisserie!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for the warning----I've yet to try the Rotisserie!!


No drips to speak of on the elements . I started that cook at 350 , then turned it to 250 after 20 minutes . The smoke came from the fat rendering . After turning down it wasn't to bad .
Be interested to see if a chicken spins with the tray .

It might . Got me wondering now .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> No drips to speak of on the elements . I started that cook at 350 , then turned it to 250 after 20 minutes . The smoke came from the fat rendering . After turning down it wasn't to bad .
> Be interested to see if a chicken spins with the tray .
> 
> It might . Got me wondering now .



Thanks for the update. Be interesting to see how it does with a yard bird.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2019)

Either I didn't toss out enough hints or wasn't a good lad, because there wasn't anything of the sort under the tree.
I took it upon myself and ordered anyhow, should be here Monday. Any notable differences between the 2 you posted Steve ? I ordered through Wally World in case of issues. It is the Emeril unit.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Either I didn't toss out enough hints or wasn't a good lad, because there wasn't anything of the sort under the tree.
> I took it upon myself and ordered anyhow, should be here Monday. Any notable differences between the 2 you posted Steve ? I ordered through Wally World in case of issues. It is the Emeril unit.



None that I could find.   We'll find out.


----------



## migraine (Dec 29, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Yesterday, I was watching a you tube on the Emerald 360 and the person doing a chicken on the rotisserie was complaining about some smoke in the beginning..  Just something to consider.


Here's a goof youtube on "air fryers" vs. a convection oven, which Emeril's AF is just rebranded

After DW watched it, she said she's taking her unused Air Fryer back to Costco.  WE have a pretty decent Breville


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2019)

migraine said:


> Here's a goof youtube on "air fryers" vs. a convection oven, which Emeril's AF is just rebranded
> 
> After DW watched it, she said she's taking her unused Air Fryer back to Costco.  WE have a pretty decent Breville





So that video is comparing a round black air fryer (Left) to a Larger Convection Oven (Right).

Sure I agree with the small round one being too small to cook much of anything because it's too small. 
However my other "Air Fryer" looks almost exactly like the Convection Oven on the Right, and mine does a Great job on a larger amount of food, because there is plenty of room in it to spread things out that I want to cook evenly, just as good, if not better than a convection oven.

You can make a Video to make anything look good or bad if it's made with a Bias toward one or the other.


Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2020)

Well finally picked up my 360° air fryer.
I did kind of a copycat on bears naked chicken for the 1st trial run. After getting everything all washed up and a little burn time in the unit, i went to work ( marginal at that).  Lightly sprayed the little chicken thighs with olive oil, a little lawrys, and course black pepper.
	

		
			
		

		
	







in the fryer on roast mode, 380°. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Let it go for 22 mins, checked temp. Was already 180° so just pasted a lite coat of bbq sauce, back in for a couple mins and called it good.





Had with some leftover Mac and cheese. Was very tasty, and extremely moist for that high of an IT temp. Will do again this way. So simple.





It did get a little bit smokey in the house. Enough to set off the smoke alarm , which sent 1 dog under the bed.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks good . I like thighs at 180 .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks Great, Rider!
I'm wondering why I don't get much smoke so far.
I see you had the Baking pan under the Crisper basket, so it shouldn't have been dripping on the element.
All I ever get is, if you look real close, a little bit of smoke coming up from the right side, but it's only about as much as the  real light "Thin Blue" I get from my MES top vent.
Like.

Bear


----------

